
Developer pulls critical code from tech company after ICE contract revealed - jmngomes
https://mashable.com/article/chef-ice-seth-vargo/
======
swsieber
This has been discussed a lot a couple of days

Former developer at software company deletes his code to protest its ties to
ICE
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21042606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21042606)

Chef CEO Defends Contract with ICE
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21030561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21030561)

Chef dependency removed after agreement with ICE
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21025037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21025037)

'Everyone Should Have a Moral Code' Says Developer Who Deleted Code Sold to
ICE
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21028349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21028349)

To fight ‘evil’ ICE, an engineer pulled his code off GitHub
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21032643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21032643)

------
tgafpg
Chef got lucky. If that dev is so stupid as to believe all that, best to not
use his code.

